# Photography thread 2021



## RoyReed (Jan 23, 2021)

Boris is the Virus by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2021)

London bike ride - In photos: a midnight bike ride through central London in lockdown, Jan 2021


----------



## mhendo (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice and chilly on our walk this morning.


----------



## izz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 2, 2021)

Kids running through snow, Cardiff.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 4, 2021)

It snowed here this week. In other news, my cat lacks a sense of adventure.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Feb 8, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


>


That bridge looks well flimsy!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2021)

weltweit said:


> That bridge looks well flimsy!


Weird perspective I think. It’s not quite so flimsy up close


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## izz (Feb 21, 2021)

That first one's stunning neonwilderness


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2021)

izz said:


> That first one's stunning neonwilderness


It made up for the lacklustre sunrise shot which I didn't even bother trying to edit


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 21, 2021)

Had a visit from one of my nosey neighbours the other day


----------



## weltweit (Feb 21, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


>


Hi neonwilderness, I don't understand my eyes wrt this image, when I first looked at it I thought it was out of focus, but later it seemed very sharp, is it a multi exposure?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Hi neonwilderness, I don't understand my eyes wrt this image, when I first looked at it I thought it was out of focus, but later it seemed very sharp, is it a multi exposure?


It's probably a combination of a few things:
Long exposure to get the water and sky motion blur
Four exposures merged into one HDR image
A bit of orton effect (The Orton Effect Explained) applied to soften things and add a bit of glow


----------



## weltweit (Feb 21, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> It's probably a combination of a few things:
> Long exposure to get the water and sky motion blur
> Four exposures merged into one HDR image
> A bit of orton effect (The Orton Effect Explained) applied to soften things and add a bit of glow


Aha, yes that explains it. I have used the Orton effect myself without knowing that is what it was called.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## strung out (Feb 21, 2021)

I took this picture at sunrise a month or so ago while out running with friends. I love that you can see the head torches of my running buddies in the middle of the picture. We're just reaching the top of Dundry Hill, which overlooks Bristol - you can see the telecommunications tower on the right from most of the city.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 21, 2021)

Safe in the woods.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 21, 2021)

River in flood.


----------



## izz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2021)

Some pics from my travels




















						In photos: Demolition starts on the Elephant and Castle Shopping Centre
					

Despite a concerted campaign by locals and traders, Southwark Council approved plans for the demolition of the much-loved Elephant and Castle Shopping Centre last year. The 55 year old centre close…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				

















						In photos: the first flowers of spring in Brixton and Lambeth parks
					

Lambeth parks are bursting into colour as the first blooms of spring can be seen. We took a look around Max Roach Park – which has an incredible display of daffodils – Kennington Park a…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				

















						Night photos: Luxury skyscrapers and red crane lights seen from Brixton
					

A lot of us may be struggling to make ends meet during this long lockdown, but around Vauxhall and Nine Elms, new luxury skyscrapers continue to fill the horizon, with the night sky punctuated by r…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				






















						In photos: a nippy afternoon in Brockwell park and a walk around its walled garden
					

We were out and about last weekend when the temperatures were still hovering around the freezing mark. Here’s some photos from our walk around Brockwell Park:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 25, 2021)

Just had this large comet or space junk come overhead and burn up. It made a huge rumble sound like thunder! 



ETA apparently it was this


----------



## weltweit (Feb 25, 2021)

Cool photo ice-is-forming


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 27, 2021)

My camera died a year ago, today for some reason after a year of poking it periodically it came back to life and I'm so fucking happy to have it back.


----------



## bmd (Mar 28, 2021)

Graffiti artists under a bridge along the Leeds to Liverpool canal. They redo them quite often. There's a bloke who lives on the other side of the river, under the bridge, in a tent who has been there for about a year so far.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## RoyReed (Apr 20, 2021)

Street Art on Clapham Fire Station by OlivierR.




Fire Engine by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 24, 2021)

It's still amazing to me to see cities by the ocean. Like another world but not. Stay tuned for cities in the jungle when I go to darwin soon ! 

Gold coast


----------



## cybershot (Apr 24, 2021)

Generally don’t consider my photos good enough for this thread but I do rather enjoy looking back on this pic of the Birmingham Odeon in the lockdown sun. The lone figure walking by just adds to it I think as sunny middle of the day. Should be rammed. Will probably never get this picture again!


And the without a person if you don’t like people in pictures.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 24, 2021)

Jesus they've cleaned that right the fuck up since I was last there


----------



## cybershot (Apr 24, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Jesus they've cleaned that right the fuck up since I was last there



I posted a few others from that day out here:A Birmingham and Black Country thread for all things Brummie and Yam-Yam (over 3 posts click onto the next page too)


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 28, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Jesus they've cleaned that right the fuck up since I was last there



Yes, I was thinking that   I see there's a Costa in the foyer now!


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 16, 2021)




----------



## editor (May 18, 2021)

I took this series yesterday between thunderstorms:







































						South Bank abstract – reflections, rain, lights and the London Eye
					

Yesterday, we dodged the heavy rainstorms and took a walk along the South Bank, capturing this set of images from the rain-soaked pavements.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Signal 11 (May 19, 2021)

A UFO I saw last week. (I think it's a crow.)


----------



## fishfinger (May 20, 2021)

Signal 11 said:


> A UFO I saw last week. (I think it's a crow.)
> 
> View attachment 269246


Klingon Bird of Prey.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (May 20, 2021)

Nice set of photos neonwilderness you put some great landscapes in front of your lens!


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 23, 2021)

Some from the 18th, all on the same dew heavy morning. 

Black headed Cardinal beetle was just chilling away for a fair few minutes.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 23, 2021)

A few images from a ramble around Wakehurst yesterday. The Rhododendrons were spectacular!


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2021)

The Wisteria in the first pic looks pretty good also 

They haven't kept up painting the window frames !!


----------



## editor (May 25, 2021)

View from my flat at 3.30 this morning


----------



## Nikkormat (May 30, 2021)

Coypu on the Vltava, Prague, yesterday. Very tame, they can be hand fed.


----------



## Nikkormat (May 30, 2021)

Prague on 35mm film, March-May.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 30, 2021)

Hot snail action, back garden.


----------



## strung out (Jun 4, 2021)

I've been experimenting recently with filming and taking pictures of myself while running. Not sure if it counts as photography, as I'm using a 4k GoPro to film myself, then take grabs from the footage to create stills, but I'm quite proud of some of them, so sharing a few here.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 5, 2021)

I find Barton Hill in Bristol really photogenic.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 6, 2021)

I took this. I liked it. Called it "Tea and Floats" 

Are you allowed to photoshop pics?


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2021)

Helicopter in Brixton


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2021)

Busker and sweeper.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2021)

Street preacher 








						Street Preachers of Brixton – a Bank Holiday bumper line-up, in photos
					

There was a bumper crop of bellowing street preachers this Bank Holiday Monday, with no less that four different teams in action within 50 metres of each other on Brixton Road.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2021)

Design Museum










						A look around the Design Museum in Kensington, London – twenty photos - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Winner of the European Museum of the Year Award in 2018, the Design Museum moved into its new home in Kensington in 2016, taking over the former Commonwealth Institute, a Grade II listed building from the 1960s. The museum is now part of Kensington's cultural quarter, joining the Royal College...




					www.urban75.org
				




I'm so glad I switched back to Olympus. I just seem to get better pictures than with my Sony full frame camera.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2021)

Reflections, Oxford St












						Oxford Street Reflections – abstract human shapes on a mirrored awning - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Standing outside the John Lewis store in Oxford Street, central London, I became fascinated by the abstract human shapes that were being reflected in the store's awning as people walked by. Here's a series of 16 photos showing the sometimes bizarre images and patterns that were created by people...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## izz (Jun 26, 2021)

Not strictly 2021 as I took it ages ago. Bite me.


----------



## izz (Jun 26, 2021)

apologies for size, I'll try to resize it. If it looks normal, it worked


----------



## mhendo (Jul 15, 2021)

This thread has been pretty quiet this year. I admit that I haven't taken my camera out very much in the last six months, and it looks like quite a few Urbanites are in the same boat.

Anyway, that changed yesterday. My wife and I, on our regular walks through the state park near our place, noticed that the recent rain and warm weather had led to a bunch of fungus activity, with mushrooms visible from the trails. I decided to take the camera down and spend a few hours looking for mushrooms. When you really bend over and start searching, the variety is pretty incredible. It's a shame there's no scale in the photos that show size, because these mushrooms vary from a few millimeters across to the size of your hand.

I've posted a few here, and there are a bunch more to see in my SmugMug gallery, if you're interested.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 16, 2021)

From sunny Brands Hatch today.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 19, 2021)

mhendo said:


> I admit that I haven't taken my camera out very much in the last six months, and it looks like quite a few Urbanites are in the same boat.



I've really struggled to motivate myself this past year; I feel I've taken the kind of photography I do as far as I want, and I want a change, but I'm not sure what to do next.

The best from my two most recent films:

I was wandering around the neighbourhood, and this man asked me to watch him try this trick to give him the motivation to try hard. 35mm Kodak Tri-X.


The brewing room at the Pilsner Urquell brewery. 35mm Kodak Tri-X.


Beer stored in barrels in the cellars at Pilsner Urquell. The firm still employs eight coopers. 35mm Kodak Tri-X.


Prague's main train station. My first time trying Ilford HP5 in medium format.


Malá Strana, Prague. Medium format Ilford HP5.


Náplavka, Prague. Medium format Ilford HP5.


More on Flickr.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 30, 2021)

Love the barrel and train station ones!


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 30, 2021)

Nikkormat said:


> I've really struggled to motivate myself this past year; I feel I've taken the kind of photography I do as far as I want, and I want a change, but I'm not sure what to do next.
> 
> The best from my two most recent films:
> 
> ...




Your photos of Prague are beautiful.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Your photos of Prague are beautiful.


Thanks! It's an easy place to take good photos.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 1, 2021)

Nikkormat said:


> Thanks! It's an easy place to take good photos.



You are being modest. 

Prague is absolutely beautiful but you have also captured light and atmosphere...

I feel recognised quite a few places in your photos..do you have one near the Ostrich hotel near Charles bridge by any chance?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 1, 2021)

I don't know what to title these images, perhaps:  If you go down to the woods today ..


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I feel recognised quite a few places in your photos..do you have one near the Ostrich hotel near Charles bridge by any chance?



Nothing precisely there, but a few nearby:

Opposite side of the bridge

Čertovka from Charles Bridge

Looking down from the bridge (opposite side from The Three Ostriches again)

Charles Bridge from Letná

Old Town bridge tower


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 2, 2021)

I took these on Saturday.

Two bugs eating a grasshopper:


Some sort of beetle:


----------



## izz (Aug 2, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I don't know what to title these images, perhaps:  If you go down to the woods today ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 281668View attachment 281670View attachment 281671View attachment 281672View attachment 281673View attachment 281674View attachment 281675


Basis of a short story. "Oliver settled himself down into his den in the woods, not far from the road. From here he could see everyone driving up to the Big House and everyone driving back. "


----------



## weltweit (Aug 2, 2021)

izz said:


> Basis of a short story. "Oliver settled himself down into his den in the woods, not far from the road. From here he could see everyone driving up to the Big House and everyone driving back. "


Do you think it is a bit creepy that I only posted images where the drivers are visible?


----------



## izz (Aug 2, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Do you think it is a bit creepy that I only posted images where the drivers are visible?


Do you ?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 2, 2021)

izz said:


> Do you ?


It crossed my mind  but no I don't think so ..


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2021)

From a walk by the Thames












						The River Thames at low tide: mudlarkers, sunbathers and bridges – 30 photos - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Large expanses of rocks, pebbles and bijou sandy beaches are exposed at low tide on the River Thames, and this is when you'll see some people mudlarking - a phrase used to describe anyone poking around in the mud for items of value. These day people are more interested in finding old pipes, bits of




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 15, 2021)

I'm no landscape photographer; no sense of composition in nature, and no discipline to get up early and be at the right place as the sun rises. I took these on holiday in Austria (somewhere in the mountains between Innsbruck and Schwaz), with a Nikon D700 and ancient 28-105mm zoom, and processed in Darktable. I have no skills when it comes to editing; usually I just click on a film preset (IlfordHP5) and leave it at that, but for these I experimented with changing exposure and highlight/shadow adjustments. Feedback and advice welcome.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2021)

Some non league shots
































						Tractors, trees and goals – Peckham score four against Otford United in deepest Kent – photo report
					

On Wednesday night, Brixton Buzz travelled south-west to the tiny village of Otford (pop: 3,465) to watch Peckham Town take on the local team – and win convincingly.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 22, 2021)

Coypu/nutria by the river yesterday. Very tame.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 22, 2021)

Which river? 
Nikkormat


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Which river?
> Nikkormat



The Vltava, Prague, I'm afraid. They are very common here in Czech Republic, and in the city, very tame; they will eagerly take food from your hand.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 30, 2021)

A few nighttime phone pics.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 2, 2021)

Another one


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 2, 2021)

The newly restored BP Energol and Regent Remoulds ghost signs were being fully guarded from further damage today.




BP Energol and Regent Remoulds by Roy Reed, on Flickr

The sign will be featured in our forthcoming book on London's Ghost Signs.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

Some pics taken with the Zhonghy 50mm 0.95 manual focus lens:






























						In photos: Joe Strummer tribute gig at Off The Cuff, Herne Hill
					

To celebrate what would have been Joe Strummer’s 69th birthday, a special night was held at the Off The Cuff venue in Herne Hill on Saturday night. Brixton Buzz went along and captured some of the …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2021)

What happened with the signs RoyReed?


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 2, 2021)

weltweit said:


> What happened with the signs RoyReed?


They were covered in graffiti and then completely whitewashed over.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2021)

RoyReed said:


> They were covered in graffiti and then completely whitewashed over.


Oh ok, well the restorers seem to have done an excellent job.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

Hey - any photographers want a free press pass to the Mighty Hoopla festival in Brockwell park on Saturday in exchange for covering the event for Brixton Buzz?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

weltweit said:


> What happened with the signs RoyReed?


It got much worse than this


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 2, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Oh ok, well the restorers seem to have done an excellent job.




They were restored by art conservators Plowden and Smith


----------



## mhendo (Sep 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Some pics taken with the Zhonghy 50mm 0.95 manual focus lens:


Nice.

That lens seems like great value for money, but even so, I don't do enough portrait or indoor photography (like concerts) to justify 800 bucks for such a specialized piece of glass. Also, as far as I can tell, they don't make it for Nikon F mount, only Z.

Depth of field at 0.95 must be almost non-existent.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

mhendo said:


> Nice.
> 
> That lens seems like great value for money, but even so, I don't do enough portrait or indoor photography (like concerts) to justify 800 bucks for such a specialized piece of glass. Also, as far as I can tell, they don't make it for Nikon F mount, only Z.
> 
> Depth of field at 0.95 must be almost non-existent.


It was only around £300 which I wasn't so bad.


----------



## not a trot (Sep 5, 2021)

Nikkormat said:


> Coypu/nutria by the river yesterday. Very tame.
> 
> View attachment 284703



I want one of those.


----------



## not a trot (Sep 5, 2021)

Using new smart phone, so still getting used to it.


----------



## mhendo (Sep 7, 2021)

I was visiting a friend on Cape Cod this weekend, and in her back yard I caught this little fellow on a mission. He ran from his own tree, across the yard, in front of the stairs, up the rose bush, through the hanging vines on the garden wall, and up the pine tree. Grab a little green pine cone, then do the whole journey in reverse.  When I first noticed what was going on, my camera was in the bedroom, and I was sure that by the time I went to get it, the scene would be over. But then he did it again. When he started for the third time, I ran to grab the camera, and after I got back he must have done at least another half-dozen or so trips.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 12, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 287926


Mudeford?


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 12, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Mudeford?


Yep.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 12, 2021)

Well spotted!


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 12, 2021)

Was there all day on Bank Hol. Parked the van opposite the harbour. Quite a few vans park up for days there...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 12, 2021)

Took this before summer at the park near work.

Telephoto lens. Cannon camera.



Copped slightly


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 12, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> Well spotted!



...Yes, from me too!
I know that area quite well as I had an aunt and uncle who lived first in Southbourne and then Christchurch but I didn't recognise the view at first.
I love it on Hengistbury Head and down by the beach huts and also across on Mudeford Quay.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 12, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> ...Yes, from me too!
> I know that area quite well as I had an aunt and uncle who lived first in Southbourne and then Christchurch but I didn't recognise the view at first.
> I love it on Hengistbury Head and down by the beach huts and also across on Mudeford Quay.


It's all lovely isn't it, Christchurch down to Highcliffe, many lovely spots.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 12, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> It's all lovely isn't it, Christchurch down to Highcliffe, many lovely spots.



Have you been to Highcliffe Castle?
Very posh venue isn't it    we had a look inside once.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 12, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Have you been to Highcliffe Castle?
> Very posh venue isn't it    we had a look inside once.


Only in the gift shop, not had a proper look around, the foyer is impressive iirc. The grounds and cafe are nice.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 12, 2021)

Rocks at Pentireglaze Haven by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 12, 2021)

Black-tailed Godwit by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## bvb (Sep 15, 2021)

Here is a photo from last Saturday night in Chinatown..


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 16, 2021)

Stowes Hill from Craddock Moor by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## cybershot (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2021)

cybershot love the first one especially.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks. Getting to grips with the DJI Mini 2 now. Need to invest in some ND filters for when the sun is mega bright.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## sim667 (Oct 17, 2021)

I've been looking at buying a decent underwater camera for a while, but unfortunately for a housing for my DSLR they're incredibly expensive. Anyway I was bemoaning this on a dive forum and a chap who has had to stop diving offered to swap my D200 set up (and some money), for a D300/underwater housing and underwater flash set up, I went to test it all out yesterday and agree to the swap.... We were just in a quarry, one I'd never dived before, so the camera owner brought a friend along to show me around and be a model.



NDAC 09 by Sim Simminy, on Flickr



NDAC 05 by Sim Simminy, on Flickr



NDAC 02 by Sim Simminy, on Flickr



NDAC 06 by Sim Simminy, on Flickr

They're not the best photos in the world, but using a DSLR with flash underwater is a very different kettle of fish


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 18, 2021)

Misty Wadebridge by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2021)

Hair! In photos: Dulwich Hamlet Women hold league leaders Ashford Town to 1-1 draw, Sun 17th Oct 2021


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## cybershot (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Oct 22, 2021)

cybershot have you gotten yourself a drone?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> cybershot have you gotten yourself a drone?


Yes, I got it in the summer, and have discussed it a bit in this thread. Drones - amazing videos, discussion, reviews and more

Has took me a while to get to grips with it, and now all the daylight is going. Sigh, this was my first flight in the dark. I've attached to stobe lights to the legs so I can see it and ensure I'm still in line with all the CAA visual line of sight rules as well as other regs!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 23, 2021)

Our lovely Sid, he'll be 3 years old this March/April.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 25, 2021)

Added some more drone shots in the Birmingham thread: A Birmingham and Black Country thread for all things Brummie and Yam-Yam


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## strung out (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 6, 2021)

From my back garden and near my back garden


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 6, 2021)

I can actually do less grainy stuff but I'm in a grainy mood lol


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 6, 2021)

This one straight from the camera, think it was a long exposure taken earlier this year


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 6, 2021)

Last one **


----------



## what (Nov 14, 2021)

The in body stabalisation is amazing on Olympus. This is 2 sec hand held.


----------



## what (Nov 14, 2021)

And another


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 14, 2021)

Holy shit! The hand held long exposures on my canon are hilarious.


----------



## what (Nov 14, 2021)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Holy shit! The hand held long exposures on my canon are hilarious.


Was first day out with new camera. I like the effect and have a feeling I may over do the amount of long exposures I take. Warning to thread.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## cybershot (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2021)

Some autumn-tastic phone pics - 


























						Browns, oranges and yellows – Ruskin Park in full autumnal splendour
					

Half way through November, and Ruskin Park is a picture of autumn, with a carpet of golden leaves. Here’s some photos from our walk through the park:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2021)

On a similar vibe to your pics editor! Taken on a lunchtime walk with my wife today.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 15, 2021)

Some of the above are great. 

A few from Brighton.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 15, 2021)

Drayton footbridge.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 16, 2021)

Don’t often get chance to capture a misty morning due to being at work but thought give it a go this morning. Sadly no breaks in the cloud as the sun came up so ended up being a bit dull and grey.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 16, 2021)

Looks cool. What drone and camera have you got?


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 16, 2021)

A bit of autumn colour and a heron in Battersea Park this afternoon.




Battersea Park by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Battersea Park by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Battersea Park by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 16, 2021)

The person on the end didn't quite manage to get out of shot.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 17, 2021)

[group 1]-dji 0001_dji_0026-26 images
					

[group 1]-dji 0001_dji_0026-26 images




					kuula.co


----------



## clicker (Nov 17, 2021)

cybershot what is that tower?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 17, 2021)

WTF is that ?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 17, 2021)

clicker said:


> cybershot what is that tower?





weltweit said:


> WTF is that ?





			Contact Support
		


ETA: Not my blog!


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 17, 2021)

Interesting blog page - I've been to Tamworth which is quite near but I didn't know that Polesworth was such an interesting place!


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 17, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Contact Support
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Not my blog!


Interesting and well written blog, I like their gentle humour. I had no idea where Polesworth was.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 18, 2021)

Clent Hills, no doubt a really good view on a clear day, but no break in the clouds during sunrise this morning sadly as mr sun tried to peak through.















360 pano









						[group 0]-dji 0001_dji_0026-26 images_0000-2
					

[group 0]-dji 0001_dji_0026-26 images_0000-2




					kuula.co


----------



## Signal 11 (Nov 19, 2021)

Seagull flying and another one eating a crab, at Wells-next-the-sea today.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 19, 2021)

Top ones great.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## izz (Nov 20, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


>


I'd have this one as a big poster


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 20, 2021)

Lovely walk earlier.


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> View attachment 297534
> 
> Lovely walk earlier.


Snap!


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 25, 2021)

Canary Wharf from Addington Hills by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 25, 2021)

Silver Birch at Addington Hills by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Larch Tree at Addington Hills by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2021)

Loved this exhibition



























						Lightfield infinity room – it’s finally worth visiting the Marble Arch Mound! - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

I visited the Marble Arch Mound in August this year, and found myself thoroughly underwhelmed by it. Even as a free attraction there was little to recommend it, with the climb to the top being rewarded with some deeply unspectacular views. However, it's now become a place I would definitely...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## strung out (Nov 26, 2021)

Early morning walk this morning down on the river


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Nikkormat (Dec 21, 2021)

It's been a crap year for my photography. I've not spent as much time on it as I'd have liked, and not felt much inspiration. Anyway, at lunch time I took a break from marking coursework to go out and feed the coypus on the Vltava.





For some reason, GThumb didn't want anything to do with this file, so I had to screenshot it and resize the jpeg from that:


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 22, 2021)

Nice sky this morning.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## what (Dec 31, 2021)

More Ghosts


----------



## mhendo (Jan 1, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


>


This is a fabulous shot, but what would have made it even better, I think, is if you had been able to get a few feet higher, so that the person's head was below the pier, instead of overlapping it. Sometimes, though, it's impossible to  get the perfect angle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 1, 2022)

mhendo said:


> This is a fabulous shot, but what would have made it even better, I think, is if you had been able to get a few feet higher, so that the person's head was below the pier, instead of overlapping it. Sometimes, though, it's impossible to  get the perfect angle.


Yeah I was trying for that (or for them to be a bit further left), but this was the best of the shots I took.


----------

